

Name.com Mail is a nightmare - wannabestartup
https://medium.com/@appsonify/name-com-mail-is-a-nightmare-ec1b774aafd

======
SharpSightLabs
Support on their "RapidPress" Wordpress Hosting is terrible as well.

